# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Laguna Artificial del Faraón.

## REEGE

Una empresa chilena construye la mayor laguna artificial del mundo en Egipto.

YAHOO lunes 25 de octubre de 2010, 17:10 
El Cairo, 25 oct (EFE).- En la ciudad portuaria egipcia de Sharm el Sheij, una empresa chilena construye la mayor laguna artificial del mundo, que aspira a ser un centro de ocio en pleno desierto, con una nueva tecnología que emplea menor cantidad de agua.

La balsa artificial, con una superficie de 12,5 hectáreas, estará acabada a principios del próximo año y se ubicará en un complejo turístico que se edifica actualmente en Sharm el Sheij, explicó a Efe el gerente comercial de la constructora Crystal Lagoons, el chileno Eduardo Klein.

La ciudad egipcia, lugar de vacaciones para turistas de todo el mundo y conocida por albergar importantes reuniones internacionales, se encuentra en el estratégico estrecho de Tirana, en la península desértica del Sinaí, y posee uno de los arrecifes de coral más apreciados por los submarinistas.

A unos kilómetros de su centro urbano y bajo un sol abrasador, las máquinas dan forma a la laguna, integrada en un conjunto de diez balsas que, juntas, sumarán 100 hectáreas.

La atracción aportará, según Klein, un 'valor añadido' a un área turística que incluirá 30.000 viviendas residenciales, seis hoteles de cinco estrellas, varios campos de golf, un centro comercial y un museo.

Con sus dimensiones, la balsa artificial superará a la que ha sido hasta ahora la mayor del mundo, situada en San Alfonso del Mar (Chile), y hará realidad 'el sueño de disfrutar de playas paradisíacas a temperatura templada y practicar deportes náuticos', sostiene Klein.

Según el técnico, el proceso que permitirá la limpieza de la laguna consiste en 'la desinfección por pulsos (por caudal discontinuo), que usa hasta cien veces menos productos químicos que las piscinas tradicionales'.

'La gran ventaja de nuestra tecnología es que se pueden construir lagunas de tamaños ilimitados manteniendo el agua completamente cristalina a muy bajo coste', agregó.

Klein precisó que se trata de un método 'amigable con el medio ambiente', porque las lagunas trabajan como un circuito cerrado controlado por ordenador y consumen aproximadamente 'la mitad de agua que un parque y hasta diez veces menos que un campo de golf'.

Y es que, una vez concluida su construcción, cuyo coste asciende a 4,2 millones de dólares, la empresa se encargará del mantenimiento de la laguna a través de una plataforma especial en internet.

La tecnología, útil también para acumular el agua de lluvia, ha sido premiada por el Gobierno chileno y la Organización de Naciones Unidas para la Educación, la Ciencia y la Cultura (UNESCO).

La empresa chilena tiene 160 proyectos en 40 países de cinco continentes y, a juicio de Klein, goza de 'una posición muy fuerte' en América y en varios países de Oriente Medio como Egipto, donde planea construir otras piscinas en El Cairo y en las proximidades de la ciudad mediterránea de Alejandría.

'Ahora trabajamos en la creación de lagunas cristalinas públicas en las grandes ciudades del mundo', apuntó Klein, que señala a 'Estados Unidos, la India y China' como 'mercados infinitos y muy atractivos para esta tecnología'.

Francisco Carrión

----------


## jasg555

> 'La gran ventaja de nuestra tecnología es que se pueden construir lagunas de tamaños ilimitados manteniendo el agua completamente cristalina a muy bajo coste', agregó.
> 
> Klein precisó que se trata de un método 'amigable con el medio ambiente', porque las lagunas trabajan como un circuito cerrado controlado por ordenador y consumen aproximadamente 'la mitad de agua que un parque y hasta diez veces menos que un campo de golf'.


 A ver si revela el secreto, porque a mí mantener limpios (que no siempre cristalinos) 80.000 litros me cuesta un huevo.
Y como a mí, a miles de alemanes, ingleses, americanos y japoneses; que utilizan ozono, UV, filtros especiales, etc... Y más aún con la solana que tiene que caer en EL Cairo.

Y encima amigable con el medio ambiente...

 "modo ironic on" No estarán el Pocero y el Paloma por allí, ¿no? "modo ironic off"

A ver si veo algo de la empresa en cuestión.

----------

